# Culinary school in SWEDEN - PASTRY to be exact



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey there, im planning to move to sweden with my boyfriend whom is a swede but am not to sure as to which culinary school i should go to. I am learning basic swedish now, and am learning pretty fast as well but want to study in an english educated/thought school if possible. could anyone recommend me any schools in Stockholm or maybe a lil on the outskirts of the city perhaps? thanks heaps!


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

*Solna*  [B]VuxenUtbildning[/B][URL=http://w...r/vara-yrkesutbildningar/restaurangkonditor/] [/url] *[english]*
[B]Restaurang Akademien[/B][URL=http://www.restaurangakademien.se/kurser_och_utbildningar/bageri]
[B]Medborgarskolan[/B][URL=http://w...ges/WebPage____5201.aspx?wids=605&mspid=5201]
[/url] Lycka till! :chef:


----------

